# I have Silversands - do they take them back ?



## Wally (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to get rid of my Silversands weeks... 5.
Do they take them back?
Or best way to get rid of them?

Wally


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 29, 2013)

*Silver Sands*

I sold my Silver Sands timeshare back to the company about a year ago. After all was said and done, I had $150 USD, which I was happy with. Bought it cheap, got a free week to use with it as a bonus and used it a ton. Ask them.


----------

